# FS Food grade, 15 gallon plastic drums-southern Ohio area



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

For any local folks, we have several (20 or so) 15 gallon blue plastic barrels with plastic lids w/gasket, and metal clamp band. These are food grade (held green tea extract at one time), are clean, and ready for pick up. We want $5.00 each for them. They are great for storing bulk food, animal feed, honey, or what have you. We've even cut some of them down for mineral block holders, feeders, and used them for water barrels. Remember, these are 15 gallon.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Wish you were closer! I have one of those & love it. I'd love to have about 10 more!


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

I wish we were closer! I can't find anything like these locally


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

How close to Huntington WV?


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

Hollowdweller, we're two hours away from you. We're in Adams County Ohio, in Winchester to be exact.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

How close is that to Athens? I would love to get one for an auto-waterer for my rabbits, and maybe one for the chickens.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

Do you have any left?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok, I wish I were in Ohio right now! 
I hope they find a home with people who will appreciate them!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

OHmama said:


> Do you have any left?


We do. We have about 20 available.


----------



## OHmama (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm only an hour away..gonna talk to DH.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------

